# Ripley died



## Bathory (Dec 17, 2017)

So this morning I woke up to find my Rhombodera, Ripley, on the floor of her enclosure. Her antennae were half gone and her raptors were twitching sporadically.





I knew there was pretty much 0% chance she would make it but I tried offering her honey and water. Her mouth wouldn't move so I suspect she was already dead if not very close. After half an hour I had to put her in the freezer. She had her final molt less than a month ago so this wasn't old age, but I suspect genetic issues or damage from the molt since she had to be saved and turned so she could expand her wings. Can't believe I'm this sad over an insect but she was my first adult and a real problem child.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 17, 2017)

@Bathory I'm sorry about Ripley, that is a shame she was too young.  Knowing you are sad though shows how emotionally attached you got to her. Proving you did everything you could while you had her, and spoiled her.

Sadly though that is a aspect of our hobby, the short lifespans (even if it was from old age), and lack of any medical help for them. You are likely right that it was a molt issue, especially if she had a problem.

Many of us get really attached to our mantids. I know I did the same with my first mantid, and took a similar photo even. So know you are among people who understand and care.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 17, 2017)

@CosbyArt Thank you, I was expecting her to live a bit longer than she did. She went like your Susanna, legs curled but raptors moving. It was pretty scary to see because I didn't know if she was even alive at that point. It was just so unexpected, since she was far too young and had eaten and climbed around like usual just the night before.I got her as a subadult so I only had her for a short while but it sure was a ride, with a mismolt scare and her freaking me out when she was hungry and grumpy. I had to help her hunt because one of her raptors dried lopsided and she would grab the substrate instead of the food haha.


----------



## Connor (Dec 17, 2017)

I’m so sorry to hear about Ripley   ... it’s always tough when they die in a mystery and you have no idea what happened:... it’s so weird that she showed no symptoms. Hopefully your other mantis can help comfort you while she is away.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 17, 2017)

@Bathory I don't blame you, the jerky raptor movements appeared to me as a sign of distress, and I placed Susanna in the freezer. Thankfully though, from the many mantids I've had, their passing is usually much less dramatic or done overnight.

Even with good raptors some seem to grab substrate anyway when feeding, especially the feisty eaters.


----------



## Connor (Dec 17, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> Even with good raptors some seem to grab substrate anyway when feeding, especially the feisty eaters.


Lol my S. Lineola adult female has made some pretty sizable holes in her net cage from chewing on the netting instead of her roach.... holes almost big enough for BB flies to escape through.... I’ve been scared of her ever since


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 17, 2017)

Connor said:


> Lol my S. Lineola adult female has made some pretty sizable holes in her net cage from chewing on the netting instead of her roach.... holes almost big enough for BB flies to escape through.... I’ve been scared of her ever since


I have heard of that and it is amazing lol.  In that case I would suggest getting some heavy duty nylon thread and tying several simple knots to close the holes.

Thankfully I have not been bit by a mantis yet, but have seen some bloody finger photos in the past of a few aggressive ones (PhotoBucket broke all the images, so I didn't bother finding it). Overall it is rare for one to bite, and even more so for one to draw blood which I'm glad.


----------



## Connor (Dec 17, 2017)

@CosbyArt thanks for the link! I don’t think my girl would bite me... uhhh actually she probably would mistake it for food lol. I have no doubt if she bit it would not be pleasant. Not to mention yesterday she stabbed a full grown dubia with her claws so hard that her raptoral claws were about 1/3 submerged into the roach


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 17, 2017)

@Connor Your welcome, and she is a aggressive eater for sure.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Dec 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear that @Bathory.  It sounds like you have some great memories of Ripley to remember her by at least.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 20, 2017)

Am very sorry for the loss of Ripley. Sadly a lot of mantises die this time if year. Just lost Gorgeous and Heavens Breath mantis. Little deformed Tiny ( only 1 1/2 inches long wirh tiny partial wings) is hanging in there. Wish they lived longer. Have babied them with honey and cricket guts hand fed but cant stop what is hard wired.


----------

